# Pristine Wheels - any experience please?



## nick the fish

this company have been recommended by a few main dealers in top marques

any experiences please

i am looking at them as they seem to be one of the few companies who can refurb diamond cut alloys and relacquer

most of the other places just want to offer powder coating and or/painting

i've just got a problem with the lacquer 'milking' in a few small places

any other suggestions gratefully accepted

thanks


----------



## ALANSHR

Oddly enough, I saw their work this week on some E46 19" M3 alloys with a diamond face, anthracite inner spokes and backs then fully lacquered and can honestly say that imo they were better than a new standard finished wheel. They also ship in nice new sturdy boxes to avoid damage in transit etc.

I would recommend them or Lepsons who I am glad to say did a great job on my Schnitzer Type 3 18"s but this was not done by mail so in my experience it depends a little on how you are doing it, by mail or by driving round there and dropping the alloys off.


----------



## EliteCarCare

Pristine are one of the best in the business, they have contracts with Lexus and a few other big manufacturers. Every job they've done for me has been perfect, they're not the cheapest but you do get what you pay for.. :thumb:

This is one of the jobs they did a while back:










BBS RA's from my wife's Mk2 Golf GTI, rims have been diamond turned and the whole wheel lacquered. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## nick the fish

ALANSHR said:


> Oddly enough, I saw their work this week on some E46 19" M3 alloys with a diamond face, anthracite inner spokes and backs then fully lacquered and can honestly say that imo they were better than a new standard finished wheel. They also ship in nice new sturdy boxes to avoid damage in transit etc.
> 
> I would recommend them or Lepsons who I am glad to say did a great job on my Schnitzer Type 3 18"s but this was not done by mail so in my experience it depends a little on how you are doing it, by mail or by driving round there and dropping the alloys off.


thanks so much

that tallies with everything i've been told!

not the cheapest but quality always costs!


----------



## nick the fish

EliteCarCare said:


> Pristine are one of the best in the business, they have contracts with Lexus and a few other big manufacturers. Every job they've done for me has been perfect, they're not the cheapest but you do get what you pay for.. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


well thanks again

much appreciated!


----------



## nick the fish

one question - they have agents over the UK

am i correct in assuming all work is done back at 'head office'?


----------



## EliteCarCare

nick the fish said:


> one question - they have agents over the UK
> 
> am i correct in assuming all work is done back at 'head office'?


Not sure about any agents, I've always taken my wheels to them at their Milton Keynes base.


----------



## nick the fish

EliteCarCare said:


> Not sure about any agents, I've always taken my wheels to them at their Milton Keynes base.


thanks Alex

those refurbs look great!

just spoken to Pristine - all work is done at Milton Keynes

the agents just price the job!


----------



## ade33

I used BJV Engineering to do a couple of wheels off my van - they're Vx 16's off a Corsa SRi. They did a great job on the wheels and really good money too. The pair they did for me were dents and curb damage removed, stripped, refinished and couriered back for £89 I think (from memory). The paint finish is excellent although I don't know that it's a perfect match with the vx paint on the other two. They do diamond cutting too.

Find them at BJV clicky linky.

If anyone decides to use them, my only word of advice is pack your wheels carefully when you send them up as the same packaging will be used to return them.


----------



## EliteCarCare

ade33 said:


> I used BJV Engineering to do a couple of wheels off my van - they're Vx 16's off a Corsa SRi. They did a great job on the wheels and really good money too. The pair they did for me were dents and curb damage removed, stripped, refinished and couriered back for £89 I think (from memory). The paint finish is excellent although I don't know that it's a perfect match with the vx paint on the other two. They do diamond cutting too.
> 
> Find them at BJV clicky linky.
> 
> If anyone decides to use them, my only word of advice is pack your wheels carefully when you send them up as the same packaging will be used to return them.


I used them to do some diamond turning and lacquering on another set of wheels a few months ago, had to send them back twice as the lacquer on the diamond turned surface had bubbles in. They eventually gave them back in a fairly satisfactory state but they also gave me a refund as I kicked up a fuss.

I think their work on standard, lacquered alloys is OK, but I wouldn't give them anything complicated to do...

Alex


----------



## nick the fish

EliteCarCare said:


> I used them to do some diamond turning and lacquering on another set of wheels a few months ago, had to send them back twice as the lacquer on the diamond turned surface had bubbles in. They eventually gave them back in a fairly satisfactory state but they also gave me a refund as I kicked up a fuss.
> 
> I think they're work on standard, lacquered alloys is OK, but I wouldn't give them anything complicated to do...
> 
> Alex


decided - Pristine for me!!

bugger the cost when the alloys are £400 each - rather than another cheap refurb in a years time!

thanks Alex

now the centre caps are another problem

Jeep UK want £41.04 plus VAT each!!

buying from the USA at £22.87 each plus postage!!


----------



## Pugme

you should have them done with the fine diamond cut with no laquer!! the difference is astounding in the flesh. granted i now have to autosol my rim every day!! but hey, more of a good reason to clean my wheels everyday!










how about some custom made center caps, mine were £10 each. see above.


----------



## nick the fish

wheels on the way to Pristine for a quote

local agent could not have been more helpful


----------



## davidrogers190

EliteCarCare said:


> Pristine are one of the best in the business, they have contracts with Lexus and a few other big manufacturers. Every job they've done for me has been perfect, they're not the cheapest but you do get what you pay for.. :thumb:
> 
> This is one of the jobs they did a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBS RA's from my wife's Mk2 Golf GTI, rims have been diamond turned and the whole wheel lacquered. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


sorry to hijack the thread but have you got any pics of the whole car because it looks pretty stunning.


----------



## nick the fish

nick the fish said:


> wheels on the way to Pristine for a quote
> 
> local agent could not have been more helpful


UPDATE

i rang Pristine yesterday to check on progress

firstly, they cannot refurbish the centre caps back to the 'original' - despite what their agent said

the best they can do is spray them to match the 'inserts' - so will be a contrasting finish to the overall diamond cut/polished rims

Pristine could have not been more helpful - big thank you to Ben and Russell:thumb:

they are now dealing with me directly

£55 + VAT per wheel including courier delivery

so - if you get the chance deal directly with Pristine!!!


----------



## jbell

We send about 10 sets a week to Pristine for refurbishment, they are the best in the business.

Some examples:

Mercedes Turbine wheels:









Audi RSTT wheels colour coded to the centre badges:


----------



## wylie coyote

The work and price looks excelllent

Do you have a link or phone no for Pristine please guys?

:thumb:



nick the fish said:


> UPDATE
> 
> i rang Pristine yesterday to check on progress
> 
> firstly, they cannot refurbish the centre caps back to the 'original' - despite what their agent said
> 
> the best they can do is spray them to match the 'inserts' - so will be a contrasting finish to the overall diamond cut/polished rims
> 
> Pristine could have not been more helpful - big thank you to Ben and Russell:thumb:
> 
> they are now dealing with me directly
> 
> £55 + VAT per wheel including courier delivery
> 
> so - if you get the chance deal directly with Pristine!!!


----------



## EliteCarCare

wylie coyote said:


> The work and price looks excelllent
> 
> Do you have a link or phone no for Pristine please guys?
> 
> :thumb:


*Pristine Alloy Wheel Refurbishers Limited*
Newport Road
Woburn Sands
Milton Keynes
MK17 8UD

Telephone: 01908 282628


----------



## Zax

My S2000 wheels were redone by Pristine. and my only annoyance was that they did not sand oout the marks on the inner rim where a ham fisted tyre monkey scored the alloy years ago.

However the surface finish is superb.


----------



## nick the fish

wheels have just been returned by Pristine

one word BRILLIANT - and you all know what a moaning old bugger i am

in fact the 3 refurbished wheels are better than the one brand new wheel i have

as for the centre caps - sprayed to perfection and have saved me nearly £200 for replacements!

each wheel came back in its own box with padding etc


----------



## EliteCarCare

Nice one, another happy customer, any pics? :thumb:


----------



## Dave Spalding

Quick question mate? £55 plus vat including courier seems pretty reasonable? Did they arrange everything for you?


----------



## nick the fish

Dave Spalding said:


> Quick question mate? £55 plus vat including courier seems pretty reasonable? Did they arrange everything for you?


they were initially collected from Pristines agent - but after 'problems' they dealt directly with me and arranged the return of the wheels

if i was you i'd ring Pristine and ask to deal directly - it will save you money rather than the agent adding his percentage!

from what i see all the agent does is photograph the wheels and get Pristine to give a price - wheels collected and returned to agent - nothing else

now, my wheels had no tyres - if you can i'd get a local tyre shop to remove them and just send the wheels to Pristine

btw - Pristine also do an exchange for certain wheels - might be worth talking about if your wheels are 'standard' manufacturer fittings?


----------



## Fox530

How much do these guys charge per wheel, is the £55 quoted above regardless of size etc?


----------



## Dave Spalding

Doesn't seem that way mate. they wanted over £100 per wheel for my standard vauxhall 17's. Im sure ther was more posts to this thread. Dunno if they have been removed for some reason.


----------



## nick the fish

Fox530 said:


> How much do these guys charge per wheel, is the £55 quoted above regardless of size etc?


seeing as i was recommending Pristine i'll step in

i cannot understand the £100+ price for Vectra wheels?

when Grand Cherokee diamond polished etc were £55+ VAT

suggest you ring Pristine and send photo's of your wheels

now a thought has occurred to me! - Pristine afaik normally deal with wheels from shall we say 'top marques' and their machines as i understand can be programmed to handle these wheels - so if a 'non standard' wheel comes in it may be treated as a one off? - just a thought


----------



## FunkyMunky

just thought i'd add to this thread... having just bought a Mk4 Golf Anniversary with wheels in need of a refurb I popped over to Pristine this afternoon (ideal for me being 15 mins away).

Couldn't be more helpful... they have a good stock of original wheels which they have already refurbed - these came direct from Volkswagen and they have loads left... i've gone for a set of these rather than getting mine refurbed - less hassle.

anyway, i know people who have had Clio Williams wheels refurb'd here, along with Megane owners too - no one has a bad thing to say about the quality of their work, nor the friendliness of the staff


----------



## wyliss

Possibly considering using these guys.
Will they match the paint to exactly the same OEM standard?
Also, the exchange service. Was does this entail, do they drop off a set of wheels for you to use and then return your original ones?
Ta 
:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

I recently hit a pothole and cracked my wheel, wasnt sure it could be fixed and was pretty gutted because my wheels are pretty rare and now discountinued,

Pristine fixed it for me and also removed some kerbing and previous bad repair work (previous owner), very pleased and a fantastic finish

not the best pic


----------



## wyliss

Does the inside of the wheel get done too ?


----------



## EliteCarCare

dibbs26 said:


> Possibly considering using these guys.
> Will they match the paint to exactly the same OEM standard?
> Also, the exchange service. Was does this entail, do they drop off a set of wheels for you to use and then return your original ones?
> Ta
> :thumb:


They have a contract with Lexus UK, so they're used to doing OEM wheels! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## mouthyman

dibbs26 said:


> Does the inside of the wheel get done too ?


yes, front and back
mine were taken down to bare metal, repaired and then painted/lacquered


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Used pristine many times and have sent many customers there all of which have been very happy with the finished results....


----------



## rs4john

Old Post I know, but I am about to have the 19" Double spokes done on my new BMW M3 E90, I am keeping the Polished spokes and going Black Metallic on the wheels, should look different.


----------

